# catch & eat



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2008)

*http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/index.php?cat=c56_catch---eat.html
http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/index.php?cat=c41_Rezepte.html
http://www.krm-media.de/catch-and-e....html&XTCsid=e9e9539f382bbbbe2d8be2ea5b4bcf2a*

:z


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Vom Angeln hat Jörg wesentlich mehr Ahnung als vom kochen............


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Thomas, was gefällt dir denn daran nicht!?


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Ich finde der gute Jörg ist in den letzten Jahren etwas wie soll ich sagen "Breitbackiger" geworden. Habe noch viele Ausgaben vom Blinker und anderen Zeitschriften aus den 90ern da war er rank und schlank.

Dann so gegen 2000 wurde er immer "Befleischter"  

Evtl kocht nicht er sondern die Mama:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

*Von jemandem mit Ahnung vom Kochen!*


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Jaja, das ewige Essen macht nunmal breit!#h


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

@Arno
Fisch macht eine breite Statur?
Hatte immer gehofft, daß dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Hey, Fisch macht schlank! :m
Nur die kleinen Verdauungsbeschleuniger, die Bierchen zum "schwimmen lassen" und die Pommes mit Majo Beilage - dat sleit an!


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

*NUR FÜR MAMPFER!!!*​


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hey, Fisch macht schlank! :m
> Nur die kleinen Verdauungsbeschleuniger, die Bierchen zum "schwimmen lassen" und die Pommes mit Majo Beilage - dat sleit an!


Ich denke eher, das der Fisch in der Pfanne zuviel im Fett schwimmt!
Da nützt alles nichts, das der Fisch ansich gesund ist!


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Arno, stell dich nicht so Weightwatchers mäßig ins Abseits. Legger Butterschmalz muss da schön mit bei...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Genau sonst schmeggt dat nich.


----------



## arno (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Ich schreibe das ja auch nur um mich selisch zu stärken, da ich ein paar Kilo weniger haben will!


----------



## andre23 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Ernst....


mehr bilder


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

@Arno

Hör mir bloß auf Di*gg*er! Was is schon die Seele gegen den männlichen Verstand. :q

@Andre

Bilder mag Thomas nich so...


----------



## arno (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/baggerman/517691396/


----------



## arno (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Arno
> 
> Hör mir bloß auf Di*gg*er! Was is schon die Seele gegen den männlichen Verstand. :q
> 
> ...


Das sagst Du so einfach!


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Arno, dat Fischli von oben sieht *schlabber* mäßig aus aber was nützt dir das ohne das spezielle Viech? Als Süßwasser Angler extra bei Nordsee kaufen oder wat! #6


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

hab mir gerade erstma 2 stullen reingehauen,und jetzt hört auf den anderen leuten hunger zu machen  :vik:


----------



## Ollek (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *Von jemandem mit Ahnung vom Kochen!*



Also nix gegen Inges Kochkünste, sie kocht sicher sehr gut "Hausmannskost"

Aber irgentwie sind ihre Rezepte immer die gleichen bzw. ähneln sich stark. Zum schluss gibts meist die Empfehlung "dazu passen Salzkartoffeln und ein kühles Bier."

Der vorherige Esox Koch der leider verstorben ist hatte Kochtechnisch mehr aufm Kasten.


----------



## arno (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Arno, dat Fischli von oben sieht *schlabber* mäßig aus aber was nützt dir das ohne das spezielle Viech? Als Süßwasser Angler extra bei Nordsee kaufen oder wat! #6


Dat Fischli sollte ja auch als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



arno schrieb:


> Dat Fischli sollte ja auch als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen!


Wofür abschreckend???


----------



## arno (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wofür abschreckend???


Schau Dir mal den Sud unter dem Fisch an, das meine ich!
Da schwimmen die ganzen Kalorien , die anschließend als Soße auf die Kartoffeln kommen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Ach so, ja doch der Sud sieht wirklich 1a spitze aus. Könnt ich mich reinlegen. :q


----------



## arno (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ach so, ja doch der Sud sieht wirklich 1a Spitze aus. Könnt ich mich reinlegen. :q



|muahah:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Wieso |muahah:??? Bist Du zu den Ökos übergelaufen!? |uhoh: Iss mal was gescheites, damit Du uns nicht vom Fleisch fällst...


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

ernst, hast du eigentlich noch ein anderes hobby, als uns zu quälen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: catch & eat*

Klar Dirk, darf ich Euch aber aus Zensurgründen leider nicht dran teilhaben lassen. #6


----------

